

The word "scanned" used 2600 years ago - rokhayakebe

"Let sleep not come upon thy languid eyes
Before each daily action thou hast scann'd;
What's done amiss, what done, what left undone;
From first to last examine all, and then
Blame what is wrong in what is right rejoice."<p>This was either a poem or a short saying of Pythogoras. It can be found in the Discourses of Epictetus, Chapter 10, Book 3.<p>http://classics.mit.edu/Epictetus/discourses.3.three.html
======
Piskvorrr
You are aware that this is a 19th century _translation_ , right?

~~~
rokhayakebe
It never crossed my mind. You are absolutely correct.

